# BMW E46 Airbag Warning Light



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who has the equipment to reset the airbag warning light on my beamer.
Bought a leather interior off fleaby and did'nt notice that one of the pre-tensioners had been deployed prior to fitting.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think you can get them off ebay for not too much


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

You'll probably be about £45/50 for a reset module off Ebay.

Maybe cheaper to give BMW specialists a call (Based in Govan) - http://www.bmwcarspecialists.com/index.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

i have this scanner that I use to reset warning lights / service indicators etc...you are welcome to pop along and try it out to see if it helps you...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/U380-Universa...ment?hash=item3ef89ddf3c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

:thumb:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> i have this scanner that I use to reset warning lights / service indicators etc...you are welcome to pop along and try it out to see if it helps you...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/U380-Universa...ment?hash=item3ef89ddf3c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> :thumb:


Bought one of those scanners before and it did'nt work on my car, thanks for the offer to try yours out but i'm never out EK way.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No problemo...hope you get the problem sorted!

:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

if your struggling for a pretensioner...give me a shout...im sure ive got spares from when i swapped my E46 interior over.

Steve


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

mkv said:


> if your struggling for a pretensioner...give me a shout...im sure ive got spares from when i swapped my E46 interior over.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Thanks for the offer, I swapped the pre-tensioner over from my old interior but not before i noticed the deployed one hence the warning light on.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

No probs, Pat.
I know its a bit too late, but its recommended that you disconnect the battery for the time your changing the pre-tensioner. I nearlly did the same as you.

Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Could try www.b4bmw.co.uk


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

mkv said:


> No probs, Pat.
> I know its a bit too late, but its recommended that you disconnect the battery for the time your changing the pre-tensioner. I nearlly did the same as you.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I had disconnected the battery but did not notice that the pre-tensioner had been deployed on the drivers seat, so on reconnecting the battery and switching on the ignition my airbag light came on.
I changed the pre-tensioner now, will just need to get the light reset.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I`ve got bmw carsoft 6.5 and PAsoft BMW 1.6, between them I can access most modules on the cars I`ve tried (e38, e39,e46). If your passing Livingston your welcome to pop by and give it a go. TBH I would also be open to sell the interfaces for a reasonable price if they are any good to you as I`ve sold my BMW and it`s unlikely I`ll be getting another any time soon. Brilliant motors but every single one I`ve ever had has been plagued with reliability issues, I must be jinxed, no one else seems to be as unlucky as me with them.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Pat,

This maybe worth a try. When I had my E46 M3 it went into limp mode randomly. The BMW assist tech came out and had to clear the mode before I got all 343 horses back again. What he told me to do in the future to clear any faults or limp mode was to disconnect both battery terminals and touch them together, thats the two leads not a spanner between the two battery terminals!! He said that completely wipes the ECU etc of any fault codes, and they will only come back on if the fault is still present, which yours wont be! Like I say, I have never done it but it could work.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Techgeek said:


> I`ve got bmw carsoft 6.5 and PAsoft BMW 1.6, between them I can access most modules on the cars I`ve tried (e38, e39,e46). If your passing Livingston your welcome to pop by and give it a go. TBH I would also be open to sell the interfaces for a reasonable price if they are any good to you as I`ve sold my BMW and it`s unlikely I`ll be getting another any time soon. Brilliant motors but every single one I`ve ever had has been plagued with reliability issues, I must be jinxed, no one else seems to be as unlucky as me with them.


Hi, thanks for the offer but its unlikely I'll be out Livingstone way.
What sort of price would you be talking for the carsoft.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

terrymcg said:


> Pat,
> 
> This maybe worth a try. When I had my E46 M3 it went into limp mode randomly. The BMW assist tech came out and had to clear the mode before I got all 343 horses back again. What he told me to do in the future to clear any faults or limp mode was to disconnect both battery terminals and touch them together, thats the two leads not a spanner between the two battery terminals!! He said that completely wipes the ECU etc of any fault codes, and they will only come back on if the fault is still present, which yours wont be! Like I say, I have never done it but it could work.


Never heard of this one, is there any chance of causing any damage by doing this.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

£50 for the carsoft, £40 for the PAsoft. the carsoft is the better of the 2 TBH they are as new, very well looked after. youll need a pcmcia to serial adaptor as they dont like usb to serial adaptors. It`ll be a couple of days before I can sell the carsoft as I`ve still to recode my dad`s LKM for him.
If your interested drop me a PM with your phone number, i`m often in hillington, johnston and alexandria working


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Never heard of this one, is there any chance of causing any damage by doing this.


I don't have a clue mate, he just told me it was a good littletrick for clearing all faults. I can't say either way as I never had the need to do it.


----------

